# Alas my new grow area



## troy (Sep 4, 2015)

Help from none other than ray barkalow. Thank you ray for the indoor growing info!!!






I still need 1 more grow light for the bottom shelf, I have another 10 plants, compromise is a virtue about growing orchids indoor


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2015)

great start. glad you got to keep some of your plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

Good for you, Troy! I hope this place is better than the last one was.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 4, 2015)

That looks nice. Are those T5s or T8s? I use T8s on my shelves, and they work well for growing and blooming a wide variety of orchids. It might not be enough to bloom high light plants without some supplemental window light, but if your collection is mostly paphs/phrags, I bet you'll be very successful. Glad you got to keep some of your collection!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 4, 2015)

Way to go...nice that you kept some. Nice setup for a small collection too. :clap:


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2015)

T-8s, 7550 kelvins and 5800 lumens, I have a gary romagna putting up 2 spikes so I hope it continues to bloom under these conditions, fingers crossed, this grow area wasn't in my origional living area agreement, although with some pursuasion I was able to


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 4, 2015)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2015)

Glad you kept some!


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2015)

Sometimes I think I'd trade my greenhouse for a nice,
small set-up like that. Sure would make upkeep a lot
easier. The plants look quite nice too.


----------



## Ray (Sep 5, 2015)

...and make the cost of heating much more bearable.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2015)

How many light bulbs are there?


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2015)

2 -4'ft, 54 watts 6500 kelvins and a 2-2ft 14 watt 6500 kelvins


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks good! Do you run those humidifiers continuously? What is your humidity in there? Is it an enclosed room?


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

Humidifiers run 24/7 humidity is 70 - 80 °/.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice! I just set up the same metal shelves...I'll take pictures when I finish my setup!

David


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

I still would have put trays under to make watering easier.


----------



## Hien (Sep 7, 2015)

You can also mail order the side & back parts (about 4 inch high) to keep the orchids from escaping to the ground


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a sink 1 foot away


----------



## Wendy (Sep 8, 2015)

troy said:


> Humidifiers run 24/7 humidity is 70 - 80 °/.



Thanks


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2016)

Blah


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2016)

Now you're cooking. 
It's a shame to be wasting that shelf space when you could suspend the bottom light from below, and get more plant.. :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2016)

When I got humidity that high in my old upstate ny apt mildew erupted in the ceiling corners and edges in winter when it was cold outside (poor insulation) and one of the chairs started molding 

Careful if you share common hallway area with other apartments; at former place neighbors found fungus gnats in their apt and complained to landlord thinking they would cause tropical diseases or something


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmmm, you are right eric, although the space is pretty small and also houses a fan, would be perfect for flasklings. hanging the lights below would work, I'm moving to a house in 6 months, I will have a whole room dedicated again, before the flasklings get too big


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2016)

Cncharles, you have to remember, florida is always humid, central america and hawaii are always humid, I lived in maui installing floors, the home depot there sold the exact building supplies they do here, houses are built exactly the same, except there they use more cinder blocks (bricks)


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 12, 2016)

What kind of orchid is that in the bottom right hand corner, a sneaker orchid lol. Grow area is looking pretty good.


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, I'm very anxious to expand


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Cncharles, you have to remember, florida is always humid, central america and hawaii are always humid, I lived in maui installing floors, the home depot there sold the exact building supplies they do here, houses are built exactly the same, except there they use more cinder blocks (bricks)



Well yes, and they don't usually have 20* nights in winter


----------



## troy (Jan 17, 2016)

A new addition


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2016)

What a view to wake up to... lol


----------



## orchideya (Jan 18, 2016)

That is a lot of multies!
They are pretty close to lights, they are not burning?


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2016)

They are not burning, I keep a close eye on it, lol.. kind of off subject will calcium edta, calcium nitrate at 5 percent and magnesium nitrate at 1 percent, be absorbed as nitrogen? And are these toxic in this formula in with the above iron edta, iron dtpa, and iron eddha all together chelated .1 percent in the formula? With also chelated manganese at .05 percent?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice, now what about that shelf on the upper right, under the vent. Lots of good air flow there I bet! Good for low light Paphs! :evil:


----------



## orchidman77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Love seeing the evolution of this setup. Mine doesn't look too different other than being right in front of a window!

David


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, night & day temps are the hardest to regulate, beiing in my living space, I am now raising my temps up from 60 night to 64 and my day from 70 to 75


----------



## garysan (Feb 3, 2016)

No lie in for you on a Sunday then?


----------

